# The Blues are Growing!



## Shannon

I got such a nice surprise today when I went out to do my garden check. My blue tomatoes (Indigo Rose- or the hybrid from Oregon State University) are growing. I thought I lost them all when the pill bugs ripped through my young seedlings early in the season and I raced to the garden center to buy some replacements. I have a few unlabeled plants in the garden. I know what type of vegetable they are but not â€œwhatâ€ they will be. Iâ€™m so excited one of them is â€œBlueâ€ They are so purdy!!


----------



## Tammy

cool! I haven't heard of that variety of tomato! I think that is one I'll have to try next year.


----------



## Shannon

I was so excited to hear about blue tomatoes. I hope they taste good!


----------



## Tammy

yes, after you try them please report on the flavor!


----------

